# HomePod can damage wood furniture!



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sure all us dedicated Amazon fans would never dream of abandoning our beloved Alexa for a Home Pod, but if you do, beware of the new way Apple has found to run rings around the competition!

https://www.macrumors.com/2018/02/14/homepod-leaves-white-rings-on-treated-wood/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not interested in these sorts of things at all, but all the reviews I've seen so far express EXTREME disappointment in the Home Pod. . . basically they say they expected the Fruit to take it a step beyond Amazon and Google and they feel like it barely is as good as Siri on a phone and certainly doesn't have the capabilites of either the Echo or Google's version.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I’ve read similar disappointment. And apparently the HomePod really locks you into Aople’s ecosystem. I won’t be getting one. I’m too tied into Amazon music and such.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Apple is selling the HomePod as a premium compact speaker, not as an advance in home assistants. This has been their story from the start. Siri is at a disadvantage compared to Google Home and Alexa because almost all the interaction takes place on your device (for privacy issues). It isn't sending everything to a server that stores every piece of info about you to turn a profit on. So it is a bit limited in what you can do with it.

I think someone on the interweb has pointed out that the Google Assistant has a similar problem with wood, but of course that fails to get the publicity (if true). It would be nice if Apple started putting a warning label somewhere prominent, though.


----------

